# Bowhunting



## bowhunter (Jul 19, 2003)

Feel free to share any info about bowhunting on this topic....

Has anyone been bowhunting in the Turtle Mountains?

Looking forward to another great season...


----------



## bowhunter1 (Sep 26, 2002)

I will be bowhunting this season north of Edinburg. I rifle hunted on some property there last year and the deer numbers were just outrageous. I have seen some pretty decent size bucks in that area being it is just south of the Turtle Mountains. Hope to do a stalk hunt this year, but I might just go witht the ol' API treestand. :beer:


----------



## cherokee (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm new to the site. Got tired of all the crap from the same posters on fishing buddy. Got a question for bowhunters. What do you prefer- ladder or hangon stand? :-?


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Both. I really like the comfort and easy setup of a ladder stand but sometimes they are just to heavy to pack in. Strap on stands are great because they can be used just about anywhere. Given my choice I use the ladder but some situations call for a hang-on stand.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I agree with snoopy, I definitely prefer the ladder stands. However they can be a pain in the butt to pack in. Often times a ladder stand is my only option though because any tree that is straight enough to put a stand in is usually a big cottonwood. In that case I have to get long ratcheting tiedowns to go around the tree and secure the ladderstand.

One of the things I look for in a stand is a large footrest. I like to be able to stand up and have ample room to twist and shuffle around. It just makes me feel a little safer.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Smalls brought up a good point. I like the large footrest and I also like a large tree. Camoflage in a treestand is more about what is behind you than what is in front of you. I like a ladder stand and a large tree behind me when I can get it.


----------

